# Aulani's Neighborhood



## Werner Weiss (Jul 8, 2011)

I've been letting TUGgers on the Marriott forum know about my series of Aulani photo articles, but it occurred to me that TUGgers on the DVC forum might be even more interested. Here's my latest article, posted this morning:

July 8, 2011: Aulani's Neighborhood

The primary focus of the article is restaurants in walking distance from Aulani. Beginning August 29, there will probably be a lot of Mickey Mouse t-shirts seen at Naupaka Terrace at the JW Marriott Ihilani Resort next door.

Is anyone going to Aulani around the time of its August 29 opening? I would welcome your photos.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 8, 2011)

We have reservations for mid-Sept.  Not sure if we'll have a camera on us.  (We've discussed this in another thread somewhere ...)


----------



## Werner Weiss (Jul 8, 2011)

rhonda said:


> We have reservations for mid-Sept.  Not sure if we'll have a camera on us.  (We've discussed this in another thread somewhere ...)


That was this thread: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=145485

Enjoy your stay at Aulani. I wish I could stay there this year.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jul 12, 2011)

Werner

Not going, but looking forward to see everyone's photos too. 

Also, thanks for your work with Yesterland.


----------



## Big Matt (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm staying at the Marriott Ko Olina right now, and it doesn't look like the resort will open on time.  The sign out front now says opening Fall of 2011.  There is still a lot going on outside.

The fire department was there today also.  I'm not sure why, but there were three engines.



rhonda said:


> We have reservations for mid-Sept.  Not sure if we'll have a camera on us.  (We've discussed this in another thread somewhere ...)


----------



## rhonda (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks Matt -- I'm not worried about our Sept plans.  There are far more serious things out there that could knock the plans to pieces.

As for fire engines ... we spent all weekend with hundreds surrounding us battling an 11,000 acre fire that started on Thursday.  Lots of aircraft, too.  It was fascinating to see cow pastures transformed into heliports and busy logistics centers.  Our favorite resort met full occupancy this weekend with fire crews from all over SoCal.  (THANK YOU, fire crews!)


----------



## lily28 (Jul 25, 2011)

How far is hilton hawaiian village from aulani?  I have a confirmed exchange for hilton next June.  I am thinking an attending a conference at Aulani for 3 days during that timeframe. Is it feasible to travel from waikiki to aulani each morning?  if not, I may have to book a couple night at aulani using my dvc points.  I just hate to waste my dvc points by having 2 separate reservation.  thanks


----------



## Werner Weiss (Jul 25, 2011)

lily28 said:


> How far is hilton hawaiian village from aulani?  I have a confirmed exchange for hilton next June.  I am thinking an attending a conference at Aulani for 3 days during that timeframe. Is it feasible to travel from waikiki to aulani each morning?  if not, I may have to book a couple night at aulani using my dvc points.  I just hate to waste my dvc points by having 2 separate reservation.  thanks


The distance is less than 20 miles, and most of it is freeway. However, traffic in Honolulu and on H-1 to Kapolei can be awful. Having to commute will probably not be fun. The good news is that much of it would be opposite of the usual commuter traffic.


----------



## frank808 (Jul 25, 2011)

If you are going from HHV to Aulani every morning it will take you about 30-35 minutes until about 9:30 AM.  After that it will take you about 20-25 minutes of driving.  If you leave Aulani after 4:00 PM you will hit afternoon rush hour and could take you up to an hour to get back to HHV.


----------



## lily28 (Jul 25, 2011)

thanks.  knowing me that I get lost all the time, it probably will take me more than 1/2 hr to get there.  I probably will bite the bullet and book a couple days of studio at aulani.  It will be hard to go from a 2 bedroom at HHV to a studio at aulani.  Luckily it will be only 3 of us and for a couple days.  thanks again


----------

